# Concrete Sectional Garage Errection



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've just bought a secondhand concrete sectional garage (panel and post) for a very tidy sum. It's 5m sq so a nice size too.

Before I errect it, any recommendations as to what to bed it on?

It was originally laid on a mortar bead. It's new location is on a slight slope so I'm keen to try and stop water seeping in throught the joint between the post panel and slab.

Thanks


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Concrete base, build off of that.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As dan says it needs to be on a solid concrete base, ideally reinforced. then when erected you need a mortor bead round in the inside only.


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

Make sure you post some pics as I have a similar garage to put up .


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

surely it would be better to be set on this...

http://www.everbuild.co.uk/image/data/Tech Sealants/Puraflex K11 r.2.pdf


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

andy monty said:


> surely it would be better to be set on this...
> 
> http://www.everbuild.co.uk/image/data/Tech Sealants/Puraflex K11 r.2.pdf


My thought were that the world has moved on since bedding them on mortar that fails and leaks......there must be something better.

I am tempted to lay a couple of courses of concrete blocks to give some more head room......


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Greeners1965 said:


> My thought were that the world has moved on since bedding them on mortar that fails and leaks......there must be something better.
> 
> I am tempted to lay a couple of courses of concrete blocks to give some more head room......


the design of the concrete sectional garage relies on a concrete raft style base.


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here it is prior to me dismantling it, the owner had already paid to get rid of the roof before I got there


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Then as the garage had to be gone pretty sharpish, I went and dismantled it on my own........














































Most of it was light enough to move on my own, but some of it had to be dropped in situ until I could get some assistance


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

good start


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

If you line them out with insulation etc etc can make a great workshop....needs a solid base though, no point in cheating here, a cheap roof you can redo a knackered leaking base will be just that forever...keep us posted i love stuff like this...great results are not always has by throwing money at it...


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

.................and this is where it's going to go.......Photo taken from where the doors / shutter will go.



















Previous occupiers had dogs and these were kennels, and all at different levels and width, so I'm going to cast a slab over the top of all of them

At the moment it's 5m wide and about 8m long


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just make sure the existing concrete does not have any movement or it could be a disaster


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

47p2 said:


> Just make sure the existing concrete does not have any movement or it could be a disaster


My opinion would be that you would be better breaking that lot up and laying a proper slab for it.

Being around 40m square you will need building regs approval for this too.


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> My opinion would be that you would be better breaking that lot up and laying a proper slab for it.
> 
> Being around 40m square you will need building regs approval for this too.


I'm only going to lay a slab big enough for the garage which will be 25m sq....

I'm going to have a dig around the edge to see how well the existing has been laid


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Greeners1965 said:


> I'm only going to lay a slab big enough for the garage which will be 25m sq....
> 
> I'm going to have a dig around the edge to see how well the existing has been laid


Sorry, i misread your previous post, i though the garage was going to be 8x5 not the base that is already there!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looking at the pictures I would think that there will be little or no sub-base under the concrete and certainly no DPF. Also when you concrete on top it will be weak at all the joints. I would lift the lot and start again


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

47p2 said:


> Looking at the pictures I would think that there will be little or no sub-base under the concrete and certainly no DPF. Also when you concrete on top it will be weak at all the joints. I would lift the lot and start again


It's got a drop from 4 to about 8 inches, so I'm hoping that there's enough depth to put a DPC in before the final floor.

The garage doesent have much headroom so I may well lay 3 courses of blocks above ground level to give it a bit more head height.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

What you need to do is start driving your car over these slabs now whilst the weather is wet, that will show if there is any movement (which I suspect there will be). My guess is the slabs would all have been on the same level at one time, it now looks like some have sunk and will sink more

At the end of the day you could take your chances and go the route you mentioned, but it is a heck of a risk spending all that money and effort for it all to go belly up in a few years time


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Finally made a start after the snow and frozen ground


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Is planning permission needed for something like this? I'm thinking of something similar in the garden.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

dcj said:


> Is planning permission needed for something like this? I'm thinking of something similar in the garden.


It depends on size and location and proximity to boundary.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

dcj said:


> Is planning permission needed for something like this? I'm thinking of something similar in the garden.


 http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/wp...neboqKgIAGUwqho!/dl3/d3/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/

Goto the planning portal website and click the interactive house. I found that useful.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

GTISnoopy said:


> http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/wp...neboqKgIAGUwqho!/dl3/d3/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/
> 
> Goto the planning portal website and click the interactive house. I found that useful.


I knew there was a website, just couldnt think of the name 

That will have all the info you need to make the decision.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Project looks good mate but i would strongly recomend laying and reinforced concrete slab for the base 
I dont even need to see the condistion of that concrete to tell u that it wont last 6 months with cars etc on it 
Break it all up and use it as hardcore for the new base, save some wonga then too lol


----------

